# Is this right?



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I decided to run my Hagen CO2 yesterday but the stupid packets where out of date (as I have read that almost everybody has had the same problem). Today I made my own mixture that I got from another forum and it works (I use brown suger and Red Star yeast). What I want to know if its right what I am getting: 10 sec. between each bubble.

I will be trying champagne yeast next time. Will baking soda increase the production of the bubbles or decrease it? or are the amount I am getting right for my 20g size?

:help:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Brown sugar? Never heard of that method. Jello yes but not brown sugar. I will have to do some research....


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey it works great! I will be tryin the champgne yeast next time. 

Now my filter has gone up to 2 sec. between bubbles so I think its working. I think it just needed time. Thanks.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Hm, never thought of brown. I always used White Cane.

I suppose time will tell if its a superior/same efficiency method.


----------

